# Datnoid Pics



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

just sharing some pics of the wb dats ive brought in over the past few years. as you guys know, i love keeping wb dats. ive looked all over to bring in these marvelous fish. its just a shame that the most saught after d pulcher is now extinct. i wish i would have kept a few more of these guys over the few years that ive collected them. now i guess i have the fill the void with black rays lol

enjoy!

the first picture shows my very first wb that i ever bought back in 2005 for only $35!!! the only wb i kept is the last piece dated 2011.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

You're positive you don't wanna trade?
Your tiger is pretty beat up and getting old. You sure you dun wanna trade with mine? Mine's got shades of green and some red on fins... look exactly like this picture!

They're also young and when they do die, you will be less heart broken.:bigsmile:


----------

